# Canon lens registration



## flowers (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there a "deadline" for registering Canon lenses? Does registration always require POP? I'm asking because I misplaced the receipt for one of my lenses! (Yes, I know, embarrassing!) I could contact the store and ask for a new one but I don't know how happy they are to print me a new receipt. It's not their responsibility if I lose it. Registration is also necessary for CPS "points" so I'm not only asking for the warranty.


----------



## surapon (Feb 12, 2014)

Dear Flower my friend.
You can register, just the Serial number on Lens and on Canon equipment, Plus the date that you buy =

https://b2cweb.usa.canon.com/b2cweb/view/login.jsf?TYPE=33554432&REALMOID=06-979697ef-63e3-49da-a97f-795f9d794fcc&GUID=&SMAUTHREASON=0&METHOD=GET&SMAGENTNAME=-SM-SPnuJLVI%2b1NhU8q9X4JtIpqiRboYEqM49iCkDfu%2f0b2E%2fzveqSpO4UF3UH%2fdXG9X&TARGET=-SM-HTTP%3a%2f%2fb2cweb.usa.canon.com%2fb2cweb%2fview%2fmyAccountHome.jsf%3fcm_mmc%3dEM--_--CG--_--20130610--_--CanonAccount%26WT.mc_id%3dEM1306CG10003

Enjoy.
Surapon

" Registration is also necessary for CPS "points" "---No For CPS, You need only the Serial Numbers of Cameras and Lenses.


----------



## flowers (Feb 12, 2014)

surapon said:


> " Registration is also necessary for CPS "points" "---No For CPS, You need only the Serial Numbers of Cameras and Lenses.


Oh okay, so I don't need to first register? I can just add serial#? Thank you, that is what I wanted to know. You are always so helpful! I am so glad.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2014)

flowers said:


> Is there a "deadline" for registering Canon lenses? Does registration always require POP? I'm asking because I misplaced the receipt for one of my lenses! (Yes, I know, embarrassing!) I could contact the store and ask for a new one but I don't know how happy they are to print me a new receipt. It's not their responsibility if I lose it. Registration is also necessary for CPS "points" so I'm not only asking for the warranty.


 
Registering a lens can be done any time. It merely allows Canon to send you recall notices, and new product notices. It does not provide a warranty, and is not necessary for CPS. CPS has a different system for registering your lenses, you must list them on the CPS site.

A Bill of sale from a authorized dealer is still a requirement for warranty service. Anyone can register a lens any time. If you don't have a bill of sale, they may refuse warranty service, or more likely go by the manufacture date. They are getting picky due to non authorized ebay resellers selling items, but I haven't heard of them refusing warranty as long as there was a bill of sale, or if it was a Christmas gift from Grandma and the date of manufacture was reasonably close to the registration date.

Call that store and request a duplicate bill of sale! They should be happy to give you one.


----------



## flowers (Feb 12, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Registering a lens can be done any time. It merely allows Canon to send you recall notices, and new product notices. It does not provide a warranty, and is not necessary for CPS. CPS has a different system for registering your lenses, you must list them on the CPS site.
> 
> A Bill of sale from a authorized dealer is still a requirement for warranty service. Anyone can register a lens any time. If you don't have a bill of sale, they may refuse warranty service, or more likely go by the manufacture date. They are getting picky due to non authorized ebay resellers selling items, but I haven't heard of them refusing warranty as long as there was a bill of sale, or if it was a Christmas gift from Grandma and the date of manufacture was reasonably close to the registration date.
> 
> Call that store and request a duplicate bill of sale! They should be happy to give you one.



I'm not too worried about the warranty, it's not one of my more expensive lenses and I take good care of my lenses so it's fine.  I just wanted to know if POP is required for the CPS or registration (registration can be useful if the lens is stolen). I just feel so embarrassed asking for a new receipt. Who loses a receipt (not even very long after the purchase) and then asks for a new one? Probably nobody but me...


----------



## edwyun (Apr 4, 2014)

As for warranty service, when did Canon do the following:

For camera bodies, only require proof of purchase.

For lenses, require proof of purchase AND warranty card?


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 4, 2014)

edwyun said:


> For lenses, require proof of purchase AND warranty card?



At least in the EU, you can forget about any warranty cards, the receipt is the only proof of purchase required... you also don't need any original packaging as some manufacturers try to tell you.


----------

